# Intel P67/H67 design flaw.



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

i actually bought this board right b4 the recall announcement. I decided to continue with my build instead of returned. I'll exchange it when the fixes are in and i can exchange.

To clarify, the failure is in the four sata2 (3gbps) ports. The two available sata3 (6mbps) ports are fine, so that's what I'm using.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep, and thankfully there doesn't appear to be any damage to attached devices. Newegg is shipping the Sandy Bridge CPUs again so the new Mobos should follow shortly.


----------

